
Boeing Is a Perfect Parable for 21st-Century Capitalism - dbattaglia
https://www.truthdig.com/articles/boeing-is-a-perfect-parable-for-21st-century-capitalism/
======
PaulHoule
The trouble with 737 is not that Mcas kills people, it is that the 737 does
not represent the best new tech.

Modern narrowbodies such as the A220 and E195-gen 2 are quieter, use less
fuel, better comfort, less global warming, lower cost per seat mile.

Boeing did not just kill people for a buck they killed people to squash
competition that applies 50 years of experience to improve flying in every
way.

